# Husky shedding his coat:



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heya my Husky is now in the middle of blowing his coat hes been doing it now for about a week he looks like hes lost weight people that know Yogi that see us out walking say oooo has yogi lost weight we say no he shedding his coat. been getting about 3-4 carrier bag fulls out of him every day and its still coming out lol. 

I want his winter coat back lol.

I said to my partner we should of made a rug out of his winter coat lol.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

frosty2010 said:


> Heya my Husky is now in the middle of blowing his coat hes been doing it now for about a week he looks like hes lost weight people that know Yogi that see us out walking say oooo has yogi lost weight we say no he shedding his coat. been getting about 3-4 carrier bag fulls out of him every day and its still coming out lol.
> 
> I want his winter coat back lol.
> 
> I said to my partner we should of made a rug out of his winter coat lol.


I have 3 bags of Mkitas coat, I leave it in the garden and the birds take it for their nests. Not all at once though hehe dont want to much fluffy tumbleweed blowing accross my lawns


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

After reading on here about how Sibes, Akitas and Mals blow their coats - I am never going to complain about my Bernese again. He's bad - but no where near as bad as some! 

We've got a blaster dryer and it's a life saver - it blasts all the dead loose hair out from the undercoat and removes more in 5 mins than you could ever hope to get out in 1 hours brushing. A brilliant piece of kit - have a look on eBay, you can pick them up quite cheap second hand on there.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

SHorty is blowing her caot atm too, she really picks her times! She is looking a bit scabby but Ive been brushing her 3-4x a day (heavily preggers and BORED) but still not getting everything.
Wish you could sell dog hair, Id be a millionare by now lol


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have 3 bags of Mkitas coat, I leave it in the garden and the birds take it for their nests. Not all at once though hehe dont want to much fluffy tumbleweed blowing accross my lawns


We can't leave ours on the lawn lol because the dog eats it lol


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We once had a neighbour report us to the RSPCA for "cruelty" - he didn't know what we were doing to our dogs, but he thought that any dog losing its coat the way huskies do must be ill-treated or sick:




























The birds round our way have the most luxurious nests - all lined with soft husky fur!

Mick


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

lol How on earth can you ignor those tufts lol, as soon as I see them I am onto them, I just cannot resist, mind you I also have to pop every bubble in bubble wrap when I find some lol. lol OMG its driving me mad seeing them now lol

Mo


----------



## lucyd (May 26, 2011)

moboyd said:


> lol How on earth can you ignor those tufts lol, as soon as I see them I am onto them, I just cannot resist, mind you I also have to pop every bubble in bubble wrap when I find some lol. lol OMG its driving me mad seeing them now lol
> 
> Mo


I am so with you there!! Soon as I see a single tuft it starts something and I ll be there for hours!!


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

im a tuft plucker too lol


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We love to save them up till it's really worthwhile - then spend an hour or two just plucking to our hearts content!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
....and to be honest, I wanted to get some photos of huskies shedding to use in our SHWA displays - anything to discourage the uncommitted from buying one!!

Mick


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

I pluck my Akitas too!!!!!!!


----------

